# Dog food troubles



## godogs57 (May 28, 2018)

Didn't want to hijack the Dog Food thread below...I've read it and it has some good info in it. I have recently looked at switching from Pro Plan to something else for two reasons. Early on, say 25 years ago, or so, Pro Plan was the real deal...great food, great results and clean up on my concrete runs was a snap. I only had to deal with little balls of poop the size of a golf ball. Not now! Big ol piles like I was feeding Ol Roy or something and the odor....oh my gosh. 

Second reason was the reviews of PPP were not encouraging, to say the least. Dog food advisor website gave PPP the second lowest rating.

https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/

I tried Diamond food and my dog refuses to eat it....not only that, the stuff attracts flies like crazy! Something that the PPP never did. It's like a dang run over armadillo is in the feed bowl or something. 

I'm going to try Victor tomorrow when the feed store opens up and see how that goes.


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2018)

I've been feeding PPP for 7 or so years now. But, I have noticed my two dogs are dropping a load these days.


----------



## Kline2054 (May 29, 2018)

Let us know how the victor works out for your, I think you will like it


----------



## godogs57 (May 29, 2018)

Lots of other folks on the other dog food thread preferred Victor. Went to pick some up this morning and my feed store said they no longer carried Victor products. Their reason was that all their bags of Victor had worms in it, while no other brands on adjoining pallets did. This happened more than once, so they returned all their bags and discontinued carrying it. 

I mentioned that a large number of folks preferred it and agreed to give it another try. 

Threw the diamond in my pond and got another bag of PPP for now.


----------



## tucker80 (May 29, 2018)

Victor red bag for me. Never had any issues.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 17, 2018)

I switched all 4 of my dog over to tractor supply brand  "4 health ".

It is less expensive than others and they devour it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2018)

Kline2054 said:


> Let us know how the victor works out for your, I think you will like it


We've been using a high protein grain free Victor for a couple of years now. Dry skin and constant ear infections are a thing of the past now.


----------



## red neck richie (Jun 17, 2018)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> I switched all 4 of my dog over to tractor supply brand  "4 health ".
> 
> It is less expensive than others and they devour it.


I just got a new pup and did the same. In fact the breeder recommended the 4 health food to me. My pup loves it and is as regular as can be. I would recommend it as well.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jun 18, 2018)

I've personally been using Victor for over 15 years and I saw such great results that I decided carrying it in my store, because it was tough to find. Every one of my customers that switch their dogs to it continually purchase it. I've had zero complaints and I've never had worms reported in any bag. That's just someone trying to bad mouth a product they are no longer carrying

Personally it's the only dog food that I've ever seen where a dog will eat it for 12 years every day and never hesitate to finish their bowl. Zero complaints for me


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 18, 2018)

Victor is good feed. The only reason I changed is I cannot find it local. I used the orange bag, I hunt my dogs pretty hard and it kept them up good.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 18, 2018)

We feed Victor to our dozen or so personal dogs and Tractor Supply 4 Health to lots of foster dogs.  We have never found "worms" in either brand of dog food and are very well pleased with both.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Jun 21, 2018)

I've been feeding Dog Chow for decades. The dog I have now is a so fixated on me when he is loose if I go in the house he would quit eating and leave the food to come sit on the porch and look in. I had to stay out there and watch or he would save it to nibble all day long.

After reading this thread I thought I'd try something different, may be it's the food instead of just blind admiration for me. I bought a small bag of Tractor Supply's 4Health for old dogs.

First bowl of that he was crazy about it. Second bowl he couldn't get enough I had  to fill it up again. That was yesterday and he is almost like a new dog and he was already crazy active. The bag said it had glucosamine chondrotin for joints and stuff for old dogs. Only been two days but I'm sold on the stuff.


----------



## cramer (Jun 23, 2018)

We feed Diesel 4Health from Tractor Supply, he has a sensitive stomach ( lab/dane ) maybe 2.5 y/o. - We always stay within the 4Health product line and the stomach issues are minimal, unless he gets a snack.
He is a 90# lap dog and lately he wants you to hang while he eats, or he until pm. He is black, and gets hot easy, so I think heat has something to do with his eating pattern.
His coat is great, piles are sizeable, but he is 90#'s.
Great energy ( 2.5 y/o)


----------



## Tio Hey Seuss (Aug 18, 2018)

I feed all 25 of my australian shepherds Victor. I've used several varieties for pups, old dogs, working dogs and I've been happy with all. The high pro in the teal bag is my favorite all around. Check out the multi pro in the yellow bag if you're on a budget.


----------



## nrh0011 (Aug 20, 2018)

fed PPP for years then tractor supply diamond extreme athlete, now I'm on Hill's science diet and my dog loves it. Seems to digest well and no more vomiting/terrible gas. However, I did talk to a vet the other day (bird dog owner as well) and he swears by PPP.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Aug 22, 2018)

been feeding victor for 3 years now dog loves it also dont have to feed as much to get the same results as i did. started with PPP feeding 4 cups a day, now feed 2.5cups a day on victor and maintain body weight and energy levels. also order victor from Chewys shipped to the house in 2 days and if you have the auto ship you get a locked in price.


----------



## flatsmaster (Aug 22, 2018)

Krazy how big is ur lab u were feeding 4 cups of PPP ?? 30-20 ??? Are u feeding 30-20 in Victors ???


----------



## krazybronco2 (Aug 22, 2018)

flatsmaster said:


> Krazy how big is ur lab u were feeding 4 cups of PPP ?? 30-20 ??? Are u feeding 30-20 in Victors ???


65lbs or so. and yes was feeding the 30/20 PPP and i am feeding the 24/20 red bag currently.


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Aug 26, 2018)

I never understood the whole ppp cult type following that it has . If you read and study labels ppp is no different and no better than any average run of the mill corn filler dog food. dog food advisors rating is accurate on it. Victor gets a 5 star , and rightly so. I've fed ppp several different times , every time same results dogs won't hold weight, they look gutted. And drop greasy piles like ole Roy with a terrible smell. No thanks purina! Especially Not for $50 /37.5 lbs.  I've fed victor for 6 years , never once had a bad bag or worms. I like the red 24/20 high energy or teal 30/20 bag. Feed less to maintain weight, clean up is very little in the kennel. Purina does a lot in supporting hunting and hunters and that's great! but they're dog foods don't do much for my dogs


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 26, 2018)

I have been using Showtime Black bag 24/20 for a while.  I have thought about a change.  I have to make a 90 mile round trip and pick up 200# when I go once a month or so (down to just 2 dogs now).  Feed rates sound about on line with the Victor.  What I have been using costs me $22 a bag + travel and time. 

Looks like the Green bag 24/20 will be about $100 more than what I'm using and is in 30# instead of 50#


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 27, 2018)

You might want to look into Chewy.com.  Pretty good prices and delivered to your door.  My only complaint is that the boxes are pretty flimsy for the weight of the dog food.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 27, 2018)

That was where I looked.  A 30 lb bag of grain free (green bag) is $54.21 for a 30 lb bag.  The Purple bag (Professional) is $44.74 for a 40 lb bag, yet rated twice as good as I am using now.  At one time it had a 3 star rating.

I did go to Dog Food Adviser and look at what I am currently using and see the rating has change along with the ingredients.  That may be why 1 of mine is having some issues.


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Aug 30, 2018)

I give $35 a bag for 40 lb bag of victor 24/20 high energy. But it takes less of it to keep them up.  There's a lot of victor dealers now, if check around. I think the purple bag is about $38 here


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 30, 2018)

used the site to locate and there seems to be 2 in town.

$40.80 tax, tag, tile, and insurance for 24/20.  Feed rate on the bag is about the same as what I am using.  If you add the fuel and time for the 90 mile round trip, I should come out about the same.  This place is 6 minutes from the house.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Aug 31, 2018)

I started my GSP on PPP and he was fine. My lab got nearly anorexic feeding PPP. I switched both to diamond naturals and had great results for almost a year with good results until they both decided they didn't like it one day. For the past 5-6 months i was feeding diamond hi-energy which is a little cheaper than naturals but the results spoke for themself. Last bag of diamond none of my three dogs would even touch it. I called diamond and they refunded me the money and stated they would run tests on that specific batch of food. i did explain that it had an odd odor, color, and texture difference from previous bags. I met a victor rep the following weekend at an outdoor expo and tried the samples. Dogs loved it so I feed each dog a specific blend of victor and so far so good.


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Sep 1, 2018)

I feed my beagles showtime 24/20 and 27/20 , showtime gets a poor rating because of a preservative they use which is known to cause cancer. I actually really like showtime especially for the price, but I get it local. Not sure I would ride very far out of the wayto get it. My squirrel dogs get victor because it holds them up a little better for sure. They're pretty energetic all the time and  burn quite a bit even in the pen and especially in the woods.


----------



## nrh0011 (Sep 13, 2018)

Wow. After looking at dog food advisor I have found that what I'm currently feeding has a 2 star rating (Hill's Science Diet adult active longevity & PPP Savor). The llewellyn I jjust bought was on PPP, but I won't be buying any more. No wonder my lab won't keep on any weight. I will be looking into victor now for sure.


----------



## nrh0011 (Sep 13, 2018)

Jeremiah Glaze said:


> I give $35 a bag for 40 lb bag of victor 24/20 high energy. But it takes less of it to keep them up.  There's a lot of victor dealers now, if check around. I think the purple bag is about $38 here



Where abouts you located if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 13, 2018)

You got to be real careful with the high protein content on dog foods. 8 out of 10 people don't hunt a dog hard enuff to need that much protein . You will burn a dogs guts up with too much protein . Deer dogs or hog dogs that get the excessive exercise need it, most dogs don't. I run my squirrel dogs 6-8 times a week and the orange bag of victor keeps them up well . Slicker than snot and good firm stools. Ask your vet about it, he will tell you.


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 13, 2018)

Funny this came back up...I did pick up a Red Bag 24/20.  I have been mixing them up to this point.  The dog I have with some issues seems to be doing better.  No longer gobbles food...drinks closer to the correct amount of water for his size...stools are diminishing. This stuff might be OK.  Sure beats riding to Tifton from here on a regular basis.

It's $42 a bag where I got it and only 40#


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Sep 18, 2018)

24/20 victor is $35.50 a bag at west Walton feed in oxford. 40 lb bag. The price has continually went up but they've had victor for 5+ years and always been cheaper than anyone in the area.  Godfreys in Madison also carries it, and they are very close on price $35-$36 a bag for red bag


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Sep 18, 2018)

nrh0011 said:


> Where abouts you located if you don't mind me asking?


I get victor at west Walton in Oxford or at Godfreys in Madison


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 18, 2018)

I'm going to check the other place in town that carries it before I buy another bag


----------



## nrh0011 (Dec 8, 2018)

Been feeding my 11 yo lab and 4 yo setter both Victor Hi-pro plus for a couple months now. Both dogs have seemed to develop allergies and apparently ear infections, I'm swapping to a victor grain free food (Yukon river canine) to see if that helps out. Anyone else had this issue??


----------



## Jack Ryan (Dec 8, 2018)

Jack Ryan said:


> I've been feeding Dog Chow for decades. The dog I have now is a so fixated on me when he is loose if I go in the house he would quit eating and leave the food to come sit on the porch and look in. I had to stay out there and watch or he would save it to nibble all day long.
> 
> After reading this thread I thought I'd try something different, may be it's the food instead of just blind admiration for me. I bought a small bag of Tractor Supply's 4Health for old dogs.
> 
> First bowl of that he was crazy about it. Second bowl he couldn't get enough I had  to fill it up again. That was yesterday and he is almost like a new dog and he was already crazy active. The bag said it had glucosamine chondrotin for joints and stuff for old dogs. Only been two days but I'm sold on the stuff.


I'm still feed Duke 4Health, I found they have a recipe for mature dogs so he has been getting that for quite a while now. He has always ate just about everything else he finds as well, persimmons, wood, walnuts, chestnuts, table scraps, poop. Obviously he isn't too picky.

One nice thing about this food is the poop doesn't take long to degrade. I've had to keep him tied a lot to keep him from the neighbors chickens so I scoop it about every day while he eats. Then we go for a walk and I dump it inside the fence around tree seedlings I want to protect. Makes it feel more like I'm protecting and encouraging my trees rather than just picking up dog poop. I should have about a million persimmon seedlings this spring, he is always full of persimmon seeds.

Any way that about sums it up for my experience since July with the 4Health brand dog food.


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 8, 2018)

My 2 went to the vet the other day.  They made the comment that my dogs normally look good but for some reason they look even better this trip.  Kept going on about their coat.  Asked me what was different so I told them I changed food.  They had to know what it was.


----------



## tbrown913 (Dec 24, 2018)

I have a black lab that is 11.5 years old, a mutt that is just shy of 12, and a chocolate lab that is 5. I started my black lab on PPP. Dry skin, ear infections, you name it he had it. At the vet every couple mo tha for more cream etc. Got him groomed once when he was about 2 and the groomer introduced me to Canidae. He gave me a 5 pound bag to get started. His coat cleaned up, dry skin was gone, dander was greatly diminished. They have since been on Canidae (amazon delivers for less than the local store) or Taste of the Wild. In October i brought all 3 to the vet on consecutive days for wellness exams. Every one of them is in great health, great costs, blood work was all perfect. My 3 dogs have 2 different vets. On day 3 I saw the same one as on day 1, and she remarked how all my dogs are in amazing health and wanted to know everything about their diet etc because she doesnt see 11.5 year old black labs that weigh 90 pounds and are at a perfect weight. Normally those size dogs have hip issues, skin issues, or didn't live that long. I will never feed my dogs anything else as long as made!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 26, 2018)

Checked that food out. Way beyond my reach. $47-$87 for a 20- 30lb bag, that's just crazy. I'll have to stick to Victor and/or Diamond HE.


----------



## godogs57 (Dec 28, 2018)

I am the OP. I tried a few bags of Victor red, light blue and purple over the summer and fall. My year and a half old lab ate each type but couldn’t handle any one of them. She never had the first solid stool with any formulation. The last six to seven months it looked like someone spilled a chocolate milkshake in my concrete run each day with no exceptions. 

She’s in great health...no issues at all per the vet during her checkup this summer. I tried two red bags first...no go. One light blue....two purples....no go. I could tell it had messed up her GI track and said to heck with this...went back to PPP. On day three of PPP her stools were back to solid. Hate it but it is what it is. She had noticeably more energy with Victor, her coat was more shiny and her skin condition was better as well.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 3, 2019)

godogs57 said:


> I am the OP. I tried a few bags of Victor red, light blue and purple over the summer and fall. My year and a half old lab ate each type but couldn’t handle any one of them. She never had the first solid stool with any formulation.



You have to wean dogs off of one food to another. I do 75/25 for 3 days 50/50 for 3 25/75 for 3 then 100% otherwise you'll get their systems messed up

Victors good stuff


----------



## tbrown913 (Jan 3, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Checked that food out. Way beyond my reach. $47-$87 for a 20- 30lb bag, that's just crazy. I'll have to stick to Victor and/or Diamond HE.



I was feeding this when making 32k a year, I know the stress of it too well! I also have only spent money at the vet for yearly checkups for the first 7 years they were on this. Now that two are older each one has a daily pill.  With my 3 dogs all being in the highest weight for the feeding guidelines, 2 big bags of canidae last me a month and a week. On amazon with auto reorder 5% discount I'm paying like $62 a bag. For the health and longevity its absolutely worth it for me. Also the manufacturer so far hasn't had a recall on their food like diamond and a couple others had. I chalk it up to the dogs eat healthy, and healthy human food is more expensive than frozen processed stuff. We all eat healthy!(I'm still fat though lol)


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2019)

Just reading this thread because I was considering changing foods and figured I could find a good one in hrere.  

I've got one 11 month old GSD, and 2 mix breeds. One of the mixed is an older Lab/mix approx. 11 yrs old, we rescued as a stray pup roaming around the country roads with Mom and several other pups. The other mix is a large dark brown base with a caramel brindle coat. It's actually my daughter's dog, but she lives here with us. I was told by daughter that the brindle mix was Rott-Lab mix with Pit. He looks similar to a plot but brindle. Acts like a hound dog, nose always working and stubborn when he wants to be, but he's a MAN when it comes down to facing off with anything.

I know you guys are mostly talking about hunting/working dogs. I  work mine mostly in constant obedience and some protection. Fortunately, I live on 9 acres, so they've got plenty of area to run/frolic. They are indoor dogs, but outdoors a lot with me. The GSD Pup and brindle run and spar every chance they get, constantly while we're outdoors. The 11 yr old barks and entices them to chase stuff, even when nothing is there. 

Anyway, we've been feeding the PPP and looking to change. We are using Chewy and that's very convenient dropped off on front porch, but seeing some possible digestive issues with brindle, head shaking/ear itching issues with GSD pup. The Old man lab mix seems relatively content, but barely runs for anything, overweight and bad hips from a pup. I had him X-rayed after noticing his gait didn't appear normal when running hard, but just wasn't putting that kind of $$$ into hip surgery for a rescue. 

In the past I've used Iams, Science diet, you name it. Just don't know which way to go nowadays.

In a nutshell, I want happy/healthy, well fed dogs, but just totally confused after reading this entire thread, considering I've got 3 dogs across the age spectrum @ 1 yr old, 5 yr old, and 11 yr old. Would like to be able feed all 3 the same  food.

Sorry for the long post....Appreciate any suggestions from you folks applying my situation to your experience with multiple dogs, Thanks.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 12, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I know you guys are mostly talking about hunting/working dogs. I  work mine mostly in constant obedience and some protection. Fortunately, I live on 9 acres, so they've got plenty of area to run/frolic. They are indoor dogs, but outdoors a lot with me. The GSD Pup and brindle run and spar every chance they get, constantly while we're outdoors. The 11 yr old barks and entices them to chase stuff, even when nothing is there.



Seriously give Victor Yukon River a try. No more soon problems and the dogs love it. I have a 6 yr and 4mth old German Shepherd


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2019)

Thanks John.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 12, 2019)

Victor scores very high on the " dog food advisory" website. They chemical break down each brand and give a rating. As far as recalls go, any dog food that has been in business very long has had recalls,including PPP which is one if the top brands. New dog foods pop up seemingly over night with all kinds of special claims that make a person feel better about feeding them. Pick a top rated brand, match the protien/ fat level that honestly matches your dogs activity level. Keep the parasites knocked out of them, fresh water and as much exercise as possible. That's the best you can do for any dog.


----------

